# Rookie Surf Caster



## bhss89 (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm vacationing in Flagler this summer and would like to get started surf fishing. I have two "heavy" 9' Ugly Stiks that I use to catfish back home in IN. What reels can I match w/ these rods to fish from the beach? (I'd like to use salt-proof gear if you're wondering why I don't just use the reels I have). I'd like to spend around $50-$75 per reel, as I'll probably only use them once per year, but would like them to last as long as possible. Also, anyone know of a site where I can learn the basics on lures/baits, terminal tackle, etc. And I know this really sounds stupid, but what might I catch and what precautions should I take when taking them off the hook? I mean, I don't know too much about saltwater species and I don't what to try to "thumb" a fish w/ teeth! Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome bhss89 this should help you out .

AN INTRODUCTION TO SURF FISHING
http://www.finefishing.com/1saltfish/stripedbass/introdtosurffish.htm

http://www.stripersurf.com/scast101_2.html

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/method...peid=114&Articleid=297&search.x=44&search.y=5

Surf Fishing Tackle
http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/method.jsp?Articleid=359&Articletypeid=114

PIER,SURF FISHING AND MORE
http://saltfishing.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http://www.geocities.com/yosemite/1133/

Pier Fishing
http://www.dto.com/swfishing/method...peid=120&Articleid=303&search.x=47&search.y=7

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/article.jsp?articleid=355

http://www.worldseafishing.com/shore/pier_fishing.shtml

http://www.worldseafishing.com/shore/pier_fishing_tactics.shtml

Salt Water Species Guide
http://www.totalfishingadventures.com/fishindex.html

Guide to Saltwater Limits 
http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/guide.htm

Temperature range by species
http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/temp.htm

Factors that affect fishing 
http://www.indianriveradventures.com/doug's/factors.htm

Fishing Techniques
http://capmel.com/how_to_articles.htm

Fishing Tips By Species
http://www.boat-world.com/fishing/tips-Snook.html

Artificial Lures
http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/bait.jsp?Articleid=314&Articletypeid=127

Bait Fish Identification
http://www.shrimpin.com/bait_fish_identification.htm

Bait Fishing
http://www.floridakeysfishingonline.com/newhowto/howto17.htm

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/article.jsp?articleid=353

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/bait.jsp?Articleid=320&Articletypeid=128

USEFUL FISHING RIGS 
http://www.combat-fishing.com/basicusefulrigs.html

http://www.worldseafishing.com/rigs/shore.shtml

Hope these links help ya and take a towel or rag with ya to the beach and be careful touching anything use the towel . Keep your fingers out of their mouths .


----------



## bhss89 (Mar 23, 2004)

*WOW! Thanks for the info!*

Kozlow,
I think that'll do it! I'll check out the links you listed and make certain to keep my fingers out of their mouths! Thanks a bunch.

bhss89


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thought this would be a great addition to the fingers out of their mouths statement .

Fish that Bite Back 
Anyone who has ever caught a barracuda is bound to have noticed their impressive mouth full of sharp pointed teeth. Never put your fingers anywhere near a cuda's mouth, but also, do not insert them too far inside the gills where less visible slicing teeth are located just inside the jaw. Barracuda are also well known for their acrobatic leaps of up to 20 feet in the air. If a jumping cuda lands in the boat give him plenty of room and proceed with due caution. 

Blue fish have sharp teeth and are programed to bite at everything. A towel or gloves can be used to get a firm grip on his body. 

Catfish are slimy, won't hold still and have sharp dorsal & pectoral spines that can inflict painful, venomous wounds that often become infected. Use a rag or gloves and a lot of care when handling. 

Cobia are remarkably strong and are known to become violent at the boat. There are 8-10 sharp stiff spines just ahead of the dorsal fin which can produce serious puncture wounds. If you are keeping the fish; gaff him, hang on tight and swing him directly into the fish box. You can remove the hook later. 

Dolphin are not usually considered an inshore species, but if you do catch a large one it should be handled similarly to a cobia. 

Big grouper tend to be powerful, rough fish. Strong crushers in the throat, spines on the back and rough gill plates mean you should be sure he is more tired than you are before inviting him aboard. 

Jack Crevalle have a small cutting projection near the anus. Paralyze the fish by grabbing behind the head and pinching the black spots. 

Leatherjacks or skipjacks are small silvery jacks that often hit small baits. Small spines located ahead of the dorsal and anal fins can cause intense pain. 

Mackerel have a long thin slippery body that can be hard to control and a mouth full of sharp teeth. A towel or gloves can improve your grip, but keepers over 10 pounds should probably be gaffed. 

Redfish have sharp gill rakers and strong crushers in the mouth that can make them hard on your hands. Grab the fish behind the head or by the tail. 

The words "Shark" and "Bite" just seem to go together. A shark's teeth are serrated like a steak knife and multiple rows are located in a wide powerful jaw. Since his skeleton is cartilage, instead of bone, he can bend his head back to his tail to bite the hand that holds him. Even a small shark, or a normally docile species like the nurse shark, can inflict a serious wound if miss-handled. The rough skin of a large thrashing shark can also do serious damage to a fisherman or his boat. Sharks pose an additional threat when landing or releasing other species so keep a sharp eye out for trouble whenever reaching overboard. Large sharks should never be brought inside the boat and remember that even "dead" sharks have been known to bite. 

Snappers have their name for a reason. They have sharp canine teeth in a strong jaw that snaps shut like a steel trap. Sharp spines along the back make the belly the best area to hold. 

Snook have a small, but extremely sharp cutter blade on the side of their gill covers. While they have teeth, most small snook can be lipped. Many guides prefer to lift a snook from the water with a hand placed under its belly. Gloves, or even a lip gaff are suggested with fish over 20 pounds. 

Spotted seatrout have sharp canine teeth, but not overly powerful jaws. Their bite may be painful, but not usually dangerous. 

Tarpon are large, powerful and can jump with their entire body out of the water. If that jump ends with the tarpon in your boat in can be very dangerous and destructive. A large tarpon should never be brought "green" to the boat, but tired out (not exhausted) first. Small tarpon can be lipped, but gloves or a lip gaff are recommended for fish over 30-40 pounds. If you ever feed the tarpon at Robbies in the Keys you will see signs warning that a tarpon's mouth is both rough and strong. 
Wahoo are not usually not caught inshore, but if encountered, treat like a cobia with teeth. 

The most dangerous part of many fish will be the set of treble hooks hanging from the lure in their mouth. A sudden leap or thrashing can cause you to become as securely caught as your prey. Removing hooks from your anatomy is always painful and the experience is not made any better when you are sharing it with a large fish fighting for his life. 

Whenever landing any fish, take a minute to plan your next move, look around to make sure the area is clear and see that any tools you need are close to hand.

And some "not-quite" fish 

Crabs don't bite, they pinch. Some pinch just a little while others will break the skin, if not the bone, of a careless finger. The edge of a crab's shell can also be sharp enough to cut or puncture. Always grab from the rear and heavy gloves can be a good idea. You may also want to break off or crush at least the small bottom pincer of the claws. 

Jellyfish / Portuguese Man of War have stinging cells containing toxin in their tentacles that can cause a reaction ranging from a mild rash to severe pain. Allergic responses are also possible and can be life threatening. Contact with jelly fish or their tentacles should be avoided in the water or on the beach. 

Sea urchins are small balls on the bottom with sharp brittle spines that can penetrate a wading fisherman's shoe and /or foot. The spines usually break off in the foot and may have to be removed by surgery. 
Stingrays like to bury themselves in the mud and have a sharp, rough spine on their tail that they will use defensively if stepped on. The wound is very painful and should be treated by a doctor. When wading, slide or shuffle your feet forward on the bottom rather then lifting them in a normal walking manner. Shoes or "divers' booties" are a good idea. 
When in doubt, "Caution" is always a good plan.


----------



## Av8tor (Nov 9, 2002)

BHSS:
Did you get the email I sent to you? Not sure if you received it or not. I've sent several emails to other members of this board but am wonding if the boards email system is working...

You had asked me about rods/reels at Flagler
George


----------



## bhss89 (Mar 23, 2004)

*no email yet*

George,
I haven't received anything from you as of yet. I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks very much to you and everyone on this board who has been so kind.


----------



## Av8tor (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi
If you could send me an email to [email protected] I would be glad to answer you again.

It seems like the email system of this board isn't working, you're the second one who I've responded to but they never received.

George


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

There's not real "salt-proof" reel. You dip you reel in salt water, you can pretty much kiss it good-bye unless you wash it quickly in fresh water.

If you accidentally let the reel touch the sand, don't even thinking about using it until you wash it in fresh water. Sand goes inside everything and destroy the interworking of the reel.

Best advice: don't let your reel touch salt water. That's why we use a pole holder.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Right on............222222 A jug of fresh water is a must on the sand.


----------

